# NPS chat



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

4pm eastern time.
http://www.callnps.com/chat.htm
Ask all your big dish programming questions here, and ask them to get any channels you want, and they will try


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

If you missed the chat go here:
http://www.callnps.com/chat.htm


----------

